# Застарелый компрессионный перелом позвоночника L1



## Ольга75 (22 Окт 2013)

Добрый день!
Очень нужна ваша помощь и консультация. В вкратце расскажу историю...  2009г упала с лестницы 2-этажа, в больницы нашли только перелом копчика отпустили домой,но со временем очень стала болеть поясница, быстро устает спина, "стреляющая" боль в правую ногу .Решила пройти томографию. Вот что прояснилась 
На серии КТ в аксиальной,коронарной и сагиттальной проекциях поясничного отдела позвоночника с цент рацией на меж позвонковые диски L3-L4,L4-L5,L5-S1:
Определяется компрессионный перелом тела L1 поясничного отдела позвоночника с дегенеративным изменениями тела L1.
Часть тела L1 вдается в спинномозговой канал.
Высота тела L1 снижена до 1,79 см. 
Высота тела L2 составляет 2,93 см.
Заключение:
Застарелый компрессионный перелом тела L1.
Прошу всех знающих людей дать совет, консультацию что мне делать.
С уважением Ольга


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2013)

Надо определиться какая часть боли местная, из-за перелома и отсюда ли боль в ноге.

Снимки покажите и невролог дал описание осмотра?


----------



## Ольга75 (22 Окт 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Надо определиться какая часть боли местная, из-за перелома и отсюда ли боль в ноге.
> 
> Снимки покажите и невролог дал описание осмотра?


 
У невролога еще не была


----------



## vbl15 (22 Окт 2013)

Показана операция


----------



## Ольга75 (22 Окт 2013)

как срочно нужна операция


----------



## vbl15 (22 Окт 2013)

Ольга75 написал(а):


> как срочно нужна операция


Как созреете.
Добавлено: Oct 22, 2013 11:46 AM
Есть снимки сразу после травмы?


----------



## Ольга75 (23 Окт 2013)

ДА ЕСТЬ
Добавлено: Oct 23, 2013 3:02 AM
Подскажите пожалуйста к какому врачу мне нужно обратится для консультации?


----------



## vbl15 (23 Окт 2013)

К травматологу или нейрохирургу занимающемуся хирургией позвоночника. Есть Федеральные центры со специализированными отделениями. Возможна операция по квоте. Снимок к сожалению неинформативен (перелом выше и нет второй проекции).


----------



## Ольга75 (23 Окт 2013)

Спасибо большое за консультацию.
Подскажите пожалуйста какой комплекс упражнений мне можно делать?


----------

